# Tegu bite



## Kimchi.Eli (Sep 10, 2021)

I’ve had my red tegu for well over 3 years now he’s about 4 ft now, he’s very social and tame and alwayssss out of his tank whenever I’m home he’s with me. Yesterday, when I went to get him out of his tank was the first day he bit me since he was a few months old, I’m really not understanding what brought this on out of no where.

the only thing I can think of was he was around my female tegu over the weekend and seemed intrested in her and tried to go for her tail but I pulled him away, obv not going to introduce them ever again bc I don’t want eggs. But because of her maybe that’s why he biting me now because he wants to mate? But like I said that was almost a week ago now and he was acting fine as always with me until just yesterday.
It looks like he’s gunna bite me again today so I haven’t taken him out for the second day.

Anyone have any idea of what I should do ? or any other idea why he could be acting like this?

it’s very off character for him and I really don’t know what to do /: any help appreciated


----------



## Sean32817 (Sep 20, 2021)

Tegu are smart enough to respond to verbal commands.

Rex knows what "no/bad" means and will go back into his enclosure when ordered to "go home Rex."

He would get over excited about eating when I first got him and snap at my hands, so using fast reflexes and very thick, heavy leather gloves, I spent some time allowing him to take snaps and then placing my hand on top of his nose and informing him "bad" while gently pushing to get him to close his mouth - took maybe a week of working with him a few times a day.

So while I agree that he's likely feeling aggressive due to having gotten into the mood for love, you can still train him not to be aggressive with you if you don't mind some bruised fingers/hands if you aren't faster than him.


----------

